# Dew Claw Re-growth



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone have problem with dew claw coming back. Got a 4 month old who has been picking up paw with a little hobble last day or two. Examined again today and appears dew claw or bone is pushing under the skin at the origional scar spot. Called removal vet and I am taking pup in a.m. to office just wondered if anyone has had issue with regrowth.


----------



## dlatulip (Apr 3, 2012)

It more than likely was not properly/completley removed. Our Abby had to have hers removed again. Vet said it probably wasn't cut short enough when they tried as a 3 day old.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

When removing the dew claws, be sure that the small forceps are between the puppy's leg and the small round cartlige that will pop up. If that cartlige, which contains the nail bed is not removed this way then the deformed claw will come back. It is real easy to miss if you have a very strong and active pup so be careful.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for replies, i am asuming vet didn't get everything neccessary first go around , noow you can feel protrusion under skin.


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

When our vet removed the dew claws on our litter a few months ago, he actually discussed the problem of them growing back. He made the first clip flush and then used the the "claw" part of the clipper to dig down a bit and pull out another little sliver to cut off. Their over 4 months old and haven't heard a complaint. I had never heard of it being an issue until he talked about it...and now here.


----------



## WTRFWLR (Jan 22, 2012)

Speaking of dew claws. Has anybody read the latest Cons to removing them. I wish I still had the article I read. It spoke about dogs running into hazards and actually needing them to survive. One particular situation written about was ice.

My 1st Lab had them, my new pup had them removed. I will say without them, I have had less damage to material when he did jump up. The off command took care of that problem though


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

If you find that new article, will you post it or the source? Would like to read it! 

Thanks, 

Judy


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Great video on the benefit of dew claws. All of my dogs have dew claws and I have never had a problem. I personally think the benefits of having them outweigh the negatives. Watch the entire video but at about the 5:00 minute mark watch the slow motion and still shots of the dog using her dew claws to get out of the ice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4XflsMEk-k


----------



## marshwood (Nov 26, 2018)

*Dr. Christine Link article on Dewclaws*

"Cutting off your dog's dew claw means that some major muscle bundles will become atrophied because the muscle won't be used adequately anymore. This can lead to other biological conditions such as srthritis. Escpecially for some dog sports (hunting, agility, etc.) the biological impacts should be considered. Read more about this" in Dr. Chris Zink article found in secrethavenkennel resources. (I can't post urls yet, until I have five posts.)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

See #6 on the thread:

https://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?193522-Dew-Claws&highlight=dew+claw

BTW: In around 70 pups I have raised, all with front dew claws removed by a vet, one had his grow back. That was a messy surgery.

I'm thinking of raising another litter and believe I will leave them on.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I've been doing my own dew claws for over 30 years. I was taught to do them later than 3 days when I can pop them out and get a more thorough removal plus they don't bleed as much. Doing them at 3 days , especially on smaller pups, it's really hard to get that last bit. Hunters still regularly ask if they are removed.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I have had to remove a couple that were torn in the field. Not a difficult surgery but the hard part is getting the dog to leave the area alone so it will heal. I have alway taken off the dewclaws but was on the fence this last litter in 2016, decided to take them off, Not had a problem or any arthritic issues from them being gone. But I think if I have another litter they will keep them on.


----------

